# Marking territory



## Hankysmom (Mar 26, 2010)

hi all,
I have 2 male Vizslas. One is 3 yrs old and the other is 2. We are having major problems In the last 4 months with them marking in the house on chairs, walls, doors, pretty much anything they can lift their leg on. We can't catch them in the act so we really don't know which one it is. How do I get them to stop??? Will neutering help???


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your going to have to clean every area that's been marked, so it doesn't have the smell. Then put them on long leads and keep them in the same room your in any time they are loose in the house. If you start to see the leg go up give a tug on the lead and NOOO, or whatever word you use. The tug puts them off balance, so the leg has to come down. The NO lets them know its not okay to mark in the house.


----------

